# hunting ammo to buy.. and more



## robi (Sep 23, 2013)

hello everybody

I really need a hand to understand what ammunition to buy, I saw in different posts that some people use from 9.5mm to 12mm. The fact is do you just use one type of ammo for every condition or is it better for me to buy 9.5mm, 11mm, and 12,7mm. My plan would be to hunt mainly rabbits but also pigeons. So should i buy 3 different sizes depending on what distances i shoot or buy 11mm for example and stick to it?. OH yes before i forget i only shoot steel (or stones) don't like lead.

furthermore i am planning to buy these ammunitions from http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories/products/ammo-steel

what pouch sizes are adapted to each ammo. Thank you i have some difficulty with different measurements and sizes being I am italian.

By the way I am planning to buy a gamekeeper pocket poacher and also some Theraband gold elastics in meters do you guys think they are good for hunting

THANK YOU very much

I hope you guys can help me


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Using ammo that is heavier than required will not keep you from killing your game. Using ammo that is lighter than needed will result in wounded game which will likely escape.

My recommendation is to pick one size of ammo and stick to it ... that way you will come to have a better feel for how you need to hold at various distances. If you constantly switch ammo around, you will find it hard to get used to just where and how to aim.

I would not use 9.5mm steel for hunting. Personally, I think heavier is better. I would go for 12.7mm. That is a good weight for rabbits, but will also easily take pigeons. That is assuming your bands are appropriate to get the ammo moving to at least 175 fps ... better at 200+ fps. If you find that sort of draw weight uncomfortable, then the 11mm steel would be my next choice. Being lighter, it will be easier to get it moving to a good velocity ... but it will not have the energy of the 12.7mm.

In all cases for hunting, accuracy is the name of the game. Practice, practice, practice.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I would start liking lead a little more. Simple shot has nickel plated 36 cal lead if you are worried about touching it or something. The 36 cal nickel plated lead will take rabbits out no problem and will shoot fast. The vendor Rayshot on this forum makes and sells the Supersure super pouches and could help you pick the right size.


----------



## robi (Sep 23, 2013)

thank you for your responses

i am planning to use theraband gold elastics (double on each side) so they should send enough power. My question is: will a 12.7mm steel ball pass through a rabbit or a pigeon or either a pheasant?? or is it just the impact that will kill it?

thank you


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

robi said:


> thank you for your responses
> 
> i am planning to use theraband gold elastics (double on each side) so they should send enough power. My question is: will a 12.7mm steel ball pass through a rabbit or a pigeon or either a pheasant?? or is it just the impact that will kill it?
> 
> thank you


What is your draw length? It may not send enough power even when doubled if the are cut too long. You may need to cut the length down to suit your draw length. I have not had a "pass through" on a rabbits head yet. Dove yes, pigeon... no idea.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I would also encourage you to read the Effective Hunting Set-ups section and see what others have done too. It may give you some direction as well. 

Clever Moniker


----------



## robi (Sep 23, 2013)

ohh and what size mm ammo do you use?

so when you hit a rabit it goes in one side and stays in or does it not even go in?

thank you


----------



## robi (Sep 23, 2013)

thank you for the link but i saw it before writing the post and that is what confused me because some shoot 9.5mm or 11 or 12

so i don't really know which one to choose


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

robi said:


> ohh and what size mm ammo do you use?
> 
> so when you hit a rabit it goes in one side and stays in or does it not even go in?
> 
> thank you


That's a hard question to answer... I have used different types from 3/8's steel, 7/16's steel, 8mm lead and 10mm lead. My band set-ups have been different too.

Never examined a rabbits head to see if the ammo went in, but I may do that out of curiosity now!

Also, listen to Charles, that man knows what he is talking about.


----------



## robi (Sep 23, 2013)

btw my band set is

25cm long and 20mm on one end and 25mm on the other, ( theraband gold)


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

The largest ammo you can accurately shoot, imo there is not such thing as overkill with a slingshot. If I was going to limit myself to steel it would be at least 12.7mm or larger I would have to shoot and hunt with it to determine.

But I will never give up lead so it is moot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

MANY folks are of the opinion that slingshots kill primarily by blunt trauma rather than by penetration. If you want penetration, use tiny ammo at a high rate of speed ... and watch your game run off! Using weighty ammo, a solid hit in the head or neck will kill your game. Even with something as large as a rabbit, a solid hit in the rib cage with heavy ammo will put it down right now. I never worry about penetration. As an extreme example, which do you think would hurt you more: a needle moving at 600 fps or a cannon ball moving at 175 fps? Just remember that with slingshots, more game has been taken with stones than with any other type of ammo ... and stones are just not very good at penetration.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## robi (Sep 23, 2013)

thank you very much for your advice

very kind


----------

